

Sunlight Labs Looking For Volunteers To Scrape Legislation For All 50 States - paul_houle
http://sunlightlabs.com/blog/2009/02/26/fifty-state-project/

======
ALee
We created a site called Fantasy Congress back in college and we are in the
middle of transitioning it to a new home. We became good friends with the
Sunlight folks while we were in DC before we made JamLegend.

This is an important undertaking (we had talked about this a long time ago)
and we'd be happy to talk to anyone interested in our experiences with
scraping the federal government, the future of Fantasy Congress, any tips,
etc.

------
latortuga
Wow this is quite an undertaking. As a test, I went out to my state's website
(NE) to see how easy it would be to scrape legislation info. It looks like
there's plenty of information available online, however every document they
have is available in PDF. Hopefully they aren't encrypted...

